# Brushing



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

How much should i brush my dog? i was brushing him today and the hair kept coming out non stop. I used to brush with a metal brush but i just got this steel loop comb thing. when i used the brush the hair stopped coming out after a while, but i was using the comb and the hair just kept coming out. I'm not sure if he's just shedding excessively since it was really hot last week, or will the comb actually be able to remove all of the hair? So the real question is should i brush for like a certain amount of minutes or keep brushing until the hair stops coming out?


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

The loop is a shedding blade, and you could brush til your arm falls off, it will keep getting the loose undercoat! I brush my Saint with a shedding blade at least 15 miutes EVERY DAY. Go longer if they will let you or they enjoy it. July is the month that your dog will look its best, keep after that old undercoat, it helps the new fall growth.


----------



## Kenya (Jul 28, 2006)

My dog diva is a big shedder. Shes a belgion sheepdog and everytime i brush her she gives me a mountain of hair. Most of the time the mountain is no more than 2 feet high. She looks clean and feels good but there are no bald spots. I find using Christopher brushes and shedding blades best for long hair dogs.


----------

